# NBA Discussion: Opening Night! (Heat @ Celtics, Suns @ Blazers, Rockets @ Lakers)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@
















@
















@


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Heat. Gonna be a big opening night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't wait!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Hard to believe its finally here after what felt like the longest off-season ever


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

I predict Boston, Rockets, and the Trailblazers to win. Boston should be rested and hungry after losing in the Finals and should be a more cohesive and ready team than the Heat. Kobe Bryant hasn't been looking that good health-wise and I think he's going to be inefficient tomorrow. The Suns seem like a lottery bound team in the West while Portland looks ready for a playoffs run.

I wouldn't be surprised if the Heat and Lakers do pull out W's considering their talent but I would be surprised if the Suns won against the Blazers.

Bring on the season!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised to see the Heat start 1-2 (losing to Boston and Orlando), and the Cavs start 2-1 (beating Toronto and Sacramento), and everybody jump the gun about LeBron making a mistake. Haha. 

Glad the season is finally here. Can't wait.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see the Heat start 1-2 (losing to Boston and Orlando), and the Cavs start 2-1 (beating Toronto and Sacramento), and everybody jump the gun about LeBron making a mistake. Haha.
> 
> Glad the season is finally here. Can't wait.


Haha me either.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cannot wait for tomorrow. Unfortunately, I'll be missing both games live, but I'll be able to listen on the radio and then watch them on DVR later. Should be fun!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

Let's go Boston!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Heat @ Celtics should be a great opening game. And that's ignoring all the drama crap, I'm talking just pure good basketball.

And yeah, I am actually expecting Boston to take this one between having the chemistry in place as well as home court advantage.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

i just hope it's a good game and not a blow out of some sort.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Why is Rockets at Lakers an opening night game? Sounds pretty weak to me. Oh well, I'm pumped anyways!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Come on Suns! 180 that preseason!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so if the Celtics beat the heat does ESPN start speculating on Spoelstra's job security?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

e-monk said:


> so if the Celtics beat the heat does ESPN start speculating on Spoelstra's job security?


If the Celtics are winning at half time they'll be speculating...heck they kind of started the day Lebron and Bosh joined.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> so if the Celtics beat the heat does ESPN start speculating on Spoelstra's job security?


Probably.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

also if anyone professing to be a fan of the heat can not provide proof establishing fandom of said team from before the summer of 2010 they are to be henceforward deemed ****e bandwaggoners and unworthy of further consideration


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm a fan of whatever team Lebron James is on. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it. Your labels aren't three-dimensional.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm saying it should be a site rule and Im calling for a vote or something


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Basel said:


> Probably.


"this just in, finding themselves down 2 nothing in the opening seconds of the first quarter, the Miami Heat have announced the firing of Eric Spoelstra..."


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pat Riley materializes behind Spoelstra like Dracula and rips his head off.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Or you see spoelstra get a call on his phone on the sideline. Closeup. Beads of sweat running down Spoelstras face. He suddenly runs out of the building yelling about a family emergency.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll be rooting hard for the Heat (unless they play the Lakers) to smash everyone. Winning changes the perception of everything no matter what you did in the past.

Tired of hearing of the public & the media's blueprint for how a championship should be won. **** David and underdog stories in general, I'm rooting for Goliath.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rise!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

e-monk said:


> "this just in, *after not winning the opening tip*, the Miami Heat have announced the firing of Eric Spoelstra..."


fixed


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

In good conscience, I cannot support LeWayne Bosh


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I got all the home teams, but the Rockets-Lakers game should be very good.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

****, i gotta work tomorrow night.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah, **** that bandwagon bull****. I like players not teams. Who cares about a team name and what city they happen to play in. I like the players I like and the way they play, so whatever team ends up with the most of my favorite players is the team I like. BTW, this year my favorite team is the Nets. Wade and Bosh are 2 of my favorite players in the league, I'm sort of neutral on LeBron and don't really like any of their role players, which actually makes the Heat one of my LEAST favorite teams.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Oh yeah and I can't wait for this either. My schedule is clear tommorow pretty much from 6:00 on. And I think the 3 home teams will win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Blu said:


> ****, i gotta work tomorrow night.


Same here.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I was kinda mad, but whatever. I'm sure ESPN will cover us thoroughly with highlights of Bos/Mia now that i think about it... At least I'll be able to catch the Magic opener on Thursday tho.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Haven't kept track of the Heat since Wade went down early, is he back?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah he's back, first game since he went down.

Mike Miller out til January though


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I really wonder how the Rockets are going to be disciplined enough to severely limit Yao's minutes in really competitive games all year. If they're in a playoff race where every game counts, what are you saving him for?


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone share this sentiment: I'm really excited to see the Heat in action, but one of the #1 things I'll miss from the past few seasons is Wade vs Lebron games. They have always brought out the best in each other, and neither one has dominated the other. Heat/Cavs games from the past few years have almost always gone down to the wire and had the greatest highlights from Lebron 47 pts/Wade 44pts 2006 game to the Wade raping Varejao game. A happy yet sad day tomorrow...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wayne said:


> Does anyone share this sentiment: I'm really excited to see the Heat in action, but one of the #1 things I'll miss from the past few seasons is Wade vs Lebron games. They have always brought out the best in each other, and neither one has dominated the other. Heat/Cavs games from the past few years have almost always gone down to the wire and had the greatest highlights from Lebron 47 pts/Wade 44pts 2006 game to the Wade raping Varejao game. A happy yet sad day tomorrow...


Yup, my favorite games of the season were always Lebron vs. Wade. They should start televising Heat practices.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> Why is Rockets at Lakers an opening night game? Sounds pretty weak to me. Oh well, I'm pumped anyways!


Yao's comeback. Everyone can't wait to see what he has to offer. Who else would you put the Lakers against. Rockets 2 years ago came very close to knocking out the Lakers without Yao for most of it and no McGrady. 

Its a teaser to the Rockets season and with the only team with over a billion fans its to be expected that they should get this sort of billing.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hate the fact that games in Australia are on during work hours. 

Why do i need to work


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I really wonder how the Rockets are going to be disciplined enough to severely limit Yao's minutes in really competitive games all year. *If they're in a playoff race where every game counts, what are you saving him for?*


For the NBA Finals.... Duhh!


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Everything points to this being the best possible time for Miami to lose a game... And I still don't see it happening. 

I think in spite of Miller's injury, wade playing for the first time with the new team, the heat not getting the chance to gel, and Boston with their experience being about as tough a team to play in game one. In spite of all that I think the heat still win.

And win easy, I predict a blowout for the heat, statement game tonight.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm going to come out and say I have no clue what will happen tonight in the big two games. I wouldn't be shocked if Kobe shot 12-20 for 40 points and the Lakers won or if Kobe shot 3-20 and the Lakers won, or the same but they lost both. 

I feel the same way about the Celtics/Heat game, I really have no clue what will happen and I kind of like it. A blowout for either team or a tight game would not surprise me so I am just hoping for some good basketball and hopefully we will learn a little bit more about each team after this game or we won't. 

Good luck to everyone today except the Rockets.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

e-monk said:


> so if the Celtics beat the heat does ESPN start speculating on Spoelstra's job security?


Given the sheer lack of offensive creativity the Heat have shown so far, I'm expecting it to happen sooner or later. Spoelstra might be a fine defensive coach, but with that personnel there's no excuse for what the Heat are doing out there. I can't help but suspect that if Riley wasn't interested in returning that he would have provided Spoelstra an offensive assistant to help out.



e-monk said:


> also if anyone professing to be a fan of the heat can not provide proof establishing fandom of said team from before the summer of 2010 they are to be henceforward deemed ****e bandwaggoners and unworthy of further consideration


I'm a fan of James & Wade (amongst others), so I root for them. I couldn't care less where they're playing.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Blu said:


> I was kinda mad, but whatever. I'm sure ESPN will cover us thoroughly with highlights of Bos/Mia now that i think about it... At least I'll be able to catch the Magic opener on Thursday tho.


If Miami wins, you will no doubt be entitled to two full replays.

If Boston wins, ESPN will cover something they consider far more important...probably a checkers tournament.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Celtics take on the Miami Heat tonight at the TD Garden and Toucher & Rich thought it would be nice to welcome LeBron James to town with some Delonte masks. So if your going to the game make sure to print yourself out a mask.


http://985thesportshub.cbslocal.com/2010/10/26/get-your-delonte-west-mask/

http://cbswbz.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/delonte.pdf

:laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow. It's going to be a fun season. Can't even imagine a Boston-Miami series with those masks and the bad blood.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

e-monk said:


> also if anyone professing to be a fan of the heat can not provide proof establishing fandom of said team from before the summer of 2010 they are to be henceforward deemed ****e bandwaggoners and unworthy of further consideration


I expect nothing less from a Lakers' fan.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe I'm not seeing what everyone else is because I still firmly believe the Celtics are the best team in the East. When their 100% healthy, the Celtics will be the most feared team in the Eastern Conference.

Now, if the Heat were allowed to play basketball with two or three balls at a time, I'd definitely pick them as a favorite.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> I predict a blowout for the heat, statement game tonight.


That would surprise the **** out of me, honestly. But hey, anything can happen.

I do think Miami all season will try to be a running team. That's an advantage they have over every single team, namely the fast break play. 

And any time you get a running game against an older team (esp. one w/ Shaq) you've got a chance. 

Still, the Celtics were firing on all cylinders in pre-season. As long as they are making shots, Miami will not have many fast break opps. And IMO, they simply don't have the depth right now to beat Boston in the half court. Unless Boston just can't hit shots.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i think the celtics will take the heat to school. heat still has a lot of chemistry issues and still need time to gel.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

If LeQuit has a big game Cavs fans will be pissed, lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

God, I can't wait for things to get started. Even listening to the radio will be great for me at this point. I just want the season to get underway already. Five and a half hours to go!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wouldn't be surprised if we lose to Boston tonight. Wasn't overly impressed by our preseason, but hey. We'll see.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm just worried about Shaq's cheap shots. We can't afford another injury, and he's a dirty player.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Celtics vs Heat game is going to be fun to watch. No doubt about that. There is going to be something to talk about whoever wins or loses.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I really wonder how the Rockets are going to be disciplined enough to severely limit Yao's minutes in really competitive games all year. If they're in a playoff race where every game counts, what are you saving him for?


if yao plays 20 minutes a game, do you really think they'll be in a tight playoff race where every game counts? maybe they'll lose some seeding by limiting yao, but homecourt isn't nearly as important as making sure yao is available.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

rocketeer said:


> if yao plays 20 minutes a game, do you really think they'll be in a tight playoff race where every game counts? maybe they'll lose some seeding by limiting yao, but homecourt isn't nearly as important as making sure yao is available.


I don't think the Rockets are good enough to _easily_ make the playoffs with Yao playing 20 minutes per game.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I don't think the Rockets are good enough to _easily_ make the playoffs with Yao playing 20 minutes per game.


Without Yao they still have Brad Miller. But, there is no easy playoffs in the West.

I can't wait to see Aaron Brooks do his usual torch-fest against Fisher.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Rondo with the first flop of the season and the refs reward him by looking like total morons for the first time this season. How can you fall for that Dinner Theater acting in the middle of the floor with noone around.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Lmao, Shaq is actually moving out there.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wade looks sloppy out there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nothing like some good beer and my favorite potato chips on an opening night match up like this.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I want to see Shaq drop 36 on the Heat and be like yea **** you Big Diesel>Big 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Nothing like some good beer and my favorite potato chips on an opening night match up like this.


Did your parents buy you the beer?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Give Joel Anthony the ball and get the **** out the way


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Miami with 9 points in the opening quarter.....

bwahahahah I love it!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

9 points in Miami's first quarter together. I know it's Boston, but that kind of performance will have Spoelstra sweating. 

Both defenses look great, as expected.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Adam said:


> Did your parents buy you the beer?


I'm watching the game with a few friends.

9 points in the first quarter... LOL.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

27 first quarter points between both teams...

sigh. I hate the first two weeks of the NBA season. I think the only team ready to go is the Magic.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Opening night yawner so far. Combined 11-37 and Shaq missing layups like a WNBA'er.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Miami's offense looks like [strike]r-star[/strike] ass. They have two of the top offensive players on the face of the planet and you'd swear that you were watching the 2010 Heat. I hope you have that resume polished Eric.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

E.H. Munro said:


> Miami's offense looks like [strike]r-star[/strike] ass. They have two of the top offensive players on the face of the planet and you'd swear that you were watching the 2010 Heat. *I hope you have that resume polished Eric*.


Easy, Munro. 

It is only the first game.....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dwyane Wade can't buy a bucket! The star of the game so far for the Heat is the graceful Joel Anthony.

Dare I say, they might be missing Beasley right now?


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Bad travelling call on Wade. Plus the technical foul under $tern's new rules. Long night ahead.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Timeout!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was clearly traveling on Wade. Also, damn I forgot how much I hate Boston. Holy hell.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, this is ugly..........


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Is Mike Brown coaching the Heat!?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Game3525 said:


> Easy, Munro.
> 
> It is only the first game.....


Miami's running the same tired vanilla plays. It's not simply a matter of execution, Spoelstra just has zero offensive creativity. And the fact that Riley didn't hire an offensive assistant is pretty telling.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

In Spoelstra's defense, they have missed some good looks. That's not coaching. Wade looks rusty and they all look to be playing through some nerves. 

I just hope this game doesn't get away from them and we can have a good finish.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Miami's running the same tired vanilla plays. It's not simply a matter of execution, Spoelstra just has zero offensive creativity. And the fact that Riley didn't hire an offensive assistant is pretty telling.


Sabotage?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is going to get uglier, ha. The Heat play like a team that has never played together. Which is kind of what they are right now. No rhythm to their offense. No one knows where they are going. And Wade is really out of sync.

Boston has been almost as bad.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Boston bench is incredible. Jermaine's D, Marquis's creativity and Nate's explosiveness are all killing the Heat right now.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

how many times has wade been on the ground? 4 i think.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

So now the question that we've all been pondering is can the Miami Heat break 72 points tonight?:smilewink


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I forgot how much Steve Kerr sucks at announcing games.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Wade fall down go boom Wade get foul shots


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice move by Donkey.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

KryptoNate!!!!!!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lmao the Celtics are absolutely ****tin on the best trio ever.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sorry Heat fans :rofl: This is why I said before they are at least a year away.

You have nothing under the basket. Anthony is scary, Bosh is soft ( He does shoot a pretty fall away brick though) Shaq stands directly under the basket, no resistance. They try to sag down on him leaving Allen and Pierce wide open, that's deadly.

And your coach sucks. I have yet to see a play run yet ! Just streetball, everybody go for theirs. No picks, no cuts. Just get the ball and try to do something with it. Spoelstra makes Mike Brown look smart...and that's hard !


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boston's bench is deadly, as a Lakers fan I don't like this!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

sylaw said:


> So now the question that we've all been pondering is can the Miami Heat break 72 points tonight?:smilewink


72 for the game? Let's start with baby steps here, let them concentrate on breaking 30 for the half.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Miami's most consistent move tonight: Spoelstra's timeouts.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

KG's crosscourt passing: 2 or 3 turnovers tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Looks like the heat are finally calming down a little bit. They just have to focus in on their defense and create turnovers and get going. The Celtics WILL turn the ball over.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> how many times has wade been on the ground? 4 i think.


Yeah but he's got up 5 times


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

LA68 said:


> And your coach sucks. I have yet to see a play run yet ! Just streetball, everybody go for theirs. No picks, no cuts. Just get the ball and try to do something with it. Spoelstra makes Mike Brown look smart...and that's hard !


I wish they were playing streetball, it'd be more entertaining. This is the same "give it to {insert name here} and hope he scores" offense they were running last year. About the only difference is that they have a fast break this year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Boston making a statement. Best defense in the league by a good margin.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LA68 said:


> Sorry Heat fans :rofl: This is why I said before they are at least a year away.
> 
> You have nothing under the basket. Anthony is scary, Bosh is soft ( He does shoot a pretty fall away brick though) Shaq stands directly under the basket, no resistance. They try to sag down on him leaving Allen and Pierce wide open, that's deadly.
> 
> And your coach sucks. I have yet to see a play run yet ! Just streetball, everybody go for theirs. No picks, no cuts. Just get the ball and try to do something with it. Spoelstra makes Mike Brown look smart...and that's hard !


At least you're not jumping to conclusions based upon a very limited sample size. I mean you did wait until the first quarter was over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Sorry Heat fans :rofl: This is why I said before they are at least a year away.
> 
> You have nothing under the basket. Anthony is scary, Bosh is soft ( He does shoot a pretty fall away brick though) Shaq stands directly under the basket, no resistance. They try to sag down on him leaving Allen and Pierce wide open, that's deadly.
> 
> And your coach sucks. I have yet to see a play run yet ! Just streetball, everybody go for theirs. No picks, no cuts. Just get the ball and try to do something with it. Spoelstra makes Mike Brown look smart...and that's hard !


One game season? :explosion:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Boston making a statement. Best defense in the league by a good margin.


I like their system. Their ability to overload a side and recover is unparralled, and is what makes them a good matchup for the Heat, because they can really double Wade and Lebron, almost at the same time. It's all down to KG IMO. He's Duncanesque.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Timeout!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Boston running circles around Miami. This is how Puerto Rico beat USA, by being teammates for years.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

The Celtics defense is just on another level, and we forget they are missing Perkins.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Guess what i found out? Basketball is a team game. Oh and Miami is losing by 18 after that Allen 3.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow that's surprising. You mean a team with 1 spot up 3 point threat on the roster is gonna struggle in the halfcourt?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Here come the trolls to instantly put Miami heat out of contention after one half.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Boston looks decent, but it's not like they're in midseason form or doing anything special. Miami simply isn't that hard to expose right now... ESPECIALLY if they can't knock down open looks. I expect the Heat to make a run in the 2nd half, but quite an asswhoopin' is developing here. Somebody famous in a black jersey feel free to man up anytime now.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I wonder if Lebron is going to shake any Celtics' hands after his team gets beat down in this game?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

HKF said:


> One game season? :explosion:


This isn't gonna get any better. You forget, Shaq and others missed layups. Boston isn't anywhere near ready. The margin should be much more than this. 

Unless Bosh and Anthony are headed to Oz to get some heart, what you see is what you're getting all year. 

When Bosh attempts a shot within 15 ft, then call me. You can't beat Boston with jumpers. They have too much beef.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hibachi! said:


> Here come the trolls to instantly put Miami heat out of contention after one half.


Honestly, after all the hype that I've been subjected to because of that team. 

They deserve every bit of criticism they get this year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

A few things that are obvious:

1) Boston's D is still top notch

2) The South Beach trio doesn't know how to play together yet

I think the latter point is more interesting b/c it's something to watch all season. Lebron looks out of his element without the ball in his hands. 

Of course, alot of this comes down to missed shots, but still...they are playing some ugly basketball.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Big fella knocked his first two free throws. It's a wrap here.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ball dont lie...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I feel like Miami will come back in this game. Hard for them to play worse than they've done so far. Eventually the shots will start falling.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The one thing you don't wanna do with this team is let them get into transition. Absolute suicide right there.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

LeBron is playing hard and Bosh is playing like a pussy atm.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Noyze said:


> LeBron is playing hard and Bosh is playing like a p***y atm.


That's all I'm saying. 

They'll destroy the lesser teams but, when it comes down to it, they'll come up short until they get real defense up front.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Agree Miami can come back...

Also agree that their transition game is key.

They are out classed in the half court, but on fast breaks they are unstoppable. Boston has just completely shut down the fast break.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Heat need to add someone like Chris Paul.

Bosh has a reasonable contract. Trade Bosh to Knicks to pay hugh state income taxes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

hahahhahahahhaha


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Watch how Rondo makes plays for his teammates. Riley was wishing he had some of that right about now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Watch how Rondo makes plays for his teammates. Riley was wishing he had some of that right about now.


LeBron for Rondo?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Shaq >>> Bosh


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Garnett is looking like the knee problems are in the rear view mirror. It's a shame they didn't have him get surgery in October '09 when they saw the bone spurs on the preseason X-rays.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Adam said:


> LeBron for Rondo?


DEAL.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Celtics aren't really playing that well either. The Heat just look like complete sh_t.

Wade & Bosh: 2-18
Rondo, Pierce, Garnett: 4-14

So it's not like the Celtics are April-ready. If the Celtics weren't playing like opening night, they'd be up 25-30 right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think Miami needs to blow this team up. It's clearly not working.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Adam said:


> LeBron for Rondo?


Unfortunately for the Heat titles aren't won by stacking superstars at every position. 

Thats a plausible trade. LeBron would be able to go back to his natural position of PG.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DWade is a scrub. They need to release him and get a real player like Matt Barnes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Unfortunately for the Heat titles aren't won by stacking superstars at every position.


Actually they are. Look at the Lakers and Celtics right now. Gasol, Kobe, Artest. KG, Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Rondo.

Those are the two teams winning titles right now.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Shaq's a great addition. 6 and 6 in 11 minutes. He really helps address the 2 problems the Celtics have -- rebounding, and turnovers at the C spot. Hell if he just got in there and rebounded he'd make the Celtics a lot better than they were with Sheed. But his back to the basket game and potential as a mismatch give the Celtics a dynamic they haven't really had. His finishing ability just makes the offense so much more efficient.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha what a hilarious start to the game.. Look forward to Miami continue faltering in the second half.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Actually they are. Look at the Lakers and Celtics right now. Gasol, Kobe, Artest. KG, Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Rondo.
> 
> Those are the two teams winning titles right now.


Those guys outside of Kobe aren't on the level of Wade, Bosh and Lebron. None of those teams have star players with repetitive skill-sets like Wade and Lebron have.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Shaq's a great addition. 6 and 6 in 11 minutes. He really helps address the 2 problems the Celtics have -- rebounding, and turnovers at the C spot. Hell if he just got in there and rebounded he'd make the Celtics a lot better than they were with Sheed. But his back to the basket game and potential as a mismatch give the Celtics a dynamic they haven't really had. His finishing ability just makes the offense so much more efficient.


I think his offense is a much better fit with the Celtics than it was with the Suns or Cavs. The Celtics play slow anyways, so they can let him set up on the block, and they have good post entry passers to get him the ball in good spots.

Jermaine O'Neal though...didn't even know he played in the first half. Doubt he's in the rotation once Perkins is back.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Those guys outside of Kobe aren't on the level of Wade, Bosh and Lebron. None of those teams have players with repetitive skill-sets like Wade and Lebron have.


Well you're saying you can't build a team with guys who have the same skill sets...diffrent from saying you can't build a team with superstars. I think probably you are jumping to conclusions. Bosh's game compliments both Wade and Lebron. And once Wade gets in sync with the offense, I think he'll be great off the ball.

I also think they should make Lebron their post threat.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

zagsfan20 said:


> Those guys outside of Kobe aren't on the level of Bosh.


wanted to highlight this because - it's clearly wrong


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Half-court ball game!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

nice how Kerr, the tsar and Chuck have all pointed out that Bosh is a face to basket jump shooter and the heat are going to have a tough time finding easy baskets against a good defensive team that rotates to the point of attack

because it felt a little lonely out on the island during hyperbole summer


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol LeBron still can't shoot free throws...


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> I think his offense is a much better fit with the Celtics than it was with the Suns or Cavs. The Celtics play slow anyways, so they can let him set up on the block, and they have good post entry passers to get him the ball in good spots.
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal though...didn't even know he played in the first half. Doubt he's in the rotation once Perkins is back.


JO is just there for defense and another big body, he has done his job so far.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Destroyin em.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This will be best game of the season for Shaq. :laugh:


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and oh hey, miami's weak inside! shocker

anyway of course they look a lot worse than they really are but the Cs are exposing all of their weaknesses tonight - plenty of other teams wont have the tools to do that - the celtics do, so do the magic


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I think Miami needs to blow this team up. It's clearly not working.


Time to start looking to the draft


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Lynx said:


> This will be best game of the season for Shaq. :laugh:


 Really !!



Game3525 said:


> JO is just there for defense and another big body, he has done his job so far.


JO was there before Shaq. He was to replace 'Sheed. Now Shaq fills in for Perkins. This team will have injuries all year. So JO will be needed. 

You can never have too many bigs, ask the Heat !


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's going to be hilarious watching everyone fall all over themselves to denounce this team tomorrow. Talk to me in a month. Talk to me in a few weeks after Wade and Lebron have played with each other some more. Then we'll see.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Offensive rebounding, Boston turnovers, and Shaq's missed free throws, all keeping Miami within striking distance.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Amare is way better than Bosh. It's not even close.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Worst call I've ever seen.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

futuristxen said:


> It's going to be hilarious watching everyone fall all over themselves to denounce this team tomorrow.


Yeh, kinda like the way everyone fell over themselves to crown them champs, huh.:uhoh:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

What are they chanting?


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Garbage call.. Allen for three.



gi0rdun said:


> What are they chanting?


BS.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Amare is way better than Bosh. It's not even close.


He's not though.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I think Miami needs to blow this team up. It's clearly not working.


No need to panic. They just need to get organized, And some bigs not alergic to contact. 

I would hate to be the next team the Heat plays, or their first home game !


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

futuristxen said:


> It's going to be hilarious watching everyone fall all over themselves to denounce this team tomorrow. Talk to me in a month. Talk to me in a few weeks after Wade and Lebron have played with each other some more. Then we'll see.


Don't worry they will be on their jocks after they blow out Philly tommorrow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

BeeGee said:


> Yeh, kinda like the way everyone fell over themselves to crown them champs, huh.:uhoh:


Actually yes.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Big Baby just owned Z, I have seen it all.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeBron god mode


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> I think Miami needs to blow this team up. It's clearly not working.


Well you're right that whatever they are doing this game isn't working. :laugh:

I think they'll figure out how to mesh eventually, but that comfort level clearly isn't there. Not nearly the same way Allen-Pierce-KG meshed from the get go. Maybe that's experience, but really I think it comes down to conflicting skill sets. It can, and probably will, work...I just think people have underestimated the work it'll take for Wade and LBJ to mesh.

Also, whatever offense Spoelstra is running tonight looks terrible for LBJ's skill set. In Cleveland, LBJ would attack the rim relentlessly and it worked. Right now, LBJ is trying to be a top-of-the-key facilitator. It just looks like the offensive scheme is utilizing around 75% of his skills.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> Don't worry they will be on their jocks after they blow out Philly tommorrow.


And then back off them after they get blown out by the Magic on friday.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello Operator by The White Stripes in a converse ad...

NOICCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

So Jim Jones is the best athlete for converse?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

yodurk said:


> Also, whatever offense Spoelstra is running tonight looks terrible for LBJ's skill set. In Cleveland, LBJ would attack the rim relentlessly and it worked. Right now, LBJ is trying to be a top-of-the-key facilitator. It just looks like the offensive scheme is utilizing around 75% of his skills.


What exactly is being run. I have yet to see a play. Just one man with the ball and trying to do something


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yay it's LeBron god mode.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just a reminder that the Heat do in fact still have the best player in the game. Lebron bringing the Heat back!


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

LeBron is doing everything right now, grabbing tough rebounds, making key asist and scoring well.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

LA68 said:


> What exactly is being run. I have yet to see a play. Just one man with the ball and trying to do something


Haha, exactly my point! Truly ugly basketball. Lebron's hot hand and some favorable calls are the only thing keeping things close. Frankly Miami is lucky it's not an all out massacre.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

With a little help from his whistle blowing friends


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

End of 3rd - 63/57 Boston. 

Better end to the quarter. Wade/Bosh are still sucking it up, but LeBron is singlehandedly bringing it back.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boston once again blows a big lead, somethings never change.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

What's interesting is with the rotations you get Lebron in god mode for the end of the 1st and 3rd quarters. And then the beginning of the second quarter you get Bosh and Wade, with Wade doing his thing. And then in the fourth, I guess who really knows.

I have a feeling that the Heat are going to be a great second quarter team most nights, and really blow teams out there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Some truly sig worthy quotes in this thread if Miami goes on to win :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Probably not a coincidence that Lebron went off after Pierce left.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Whatever kind of success or failure this Heat team goes through, is there any doubt that this is LeBron's team now? People spent the whole season talking about how LeBron went to Wade's team, but it's the first game and from the looks of things it's LeBron's team no question.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

It seems LeBron made "the decision" to just take over the game and go to the hole. At the same time Celtics who owned the paint start shooting bad jumpers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

@Adam - I was thinking that. I'm not going to say too much in case Boston have a great 4th, but haters gon' hate..jumping the gun.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

One man team can can win game or two. But not championship. Immatures.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Whatever kind of success or failure this Heat team goes through, is there any doubt that this is LeBron's team now? People spent the whole season talking about how LeBron went to Wade's team, but it's the first game and from the looks of things it's LeBron's team no question.


It will go back and forth all year...which is a good thing.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Can someone show Z how to screen?


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Pierce just returned.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, what a walk.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Timeout called. Boston Celtics up by five over the Miami Heat.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

Just was looking at the box ... Rondo 14 assists??? and we still have a ways to go in the fourth. Love how he can take control by scoring or passing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Noyze said:


> Can someone show Z how to screen?


That's timing. The guy he's setting the screen for isn't waiting for him to get the screen set...and thus thus.

So many of these little things are just about guys not being used to their teammates rhythm. Plus first game jitters.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol at thinking pierce defends james well and him leaving is the reason he goes off. James dominated him all but one game last series... And in the game he 'quit', had a monster near-triple double..


Smh...


Sidenote:
I hope steve nash ends his career with in Miami, preferably sooner than later. Him running the point for this team would be a sight to see.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wade just doesn't have it at the moment.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Huge 3 from JJ


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

That might be the dagger.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Just like that, down 9


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

LeBron sitting right now makes me nervous, and Bosh is being man handled by Big Baby atm..



There it is, Pierce 3.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

chilltown said:


> Lol at thinking pierce defends james well


He does as well as anyone. Pierce is a little tank. Marquis Daniels, on the other hand, is made of glass.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The best defenders of Lebron are IMO Gerald Wallace, Battier and Pierce. Just because of how they are built.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Why do they keep giving KG that shot, he will nail it everytime.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pierce throwing them down.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Captain Clutch is at it again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Difference in this game is Wade sucking.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I love watching KG and Bosh playing each other.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Is there a reason they're showing Suns - Blazers


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Dwyane Wade looks sad out there.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Big Baby is bringing it tonight. And I thought he was going to lose minutes to JO and Shaq.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Garnett & Davis killing the Heat here.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Funny watching Bosh and Garnett. They are exactly the same physically, but mentally....not even close.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Heat desperately need help in the post. Bostons depth is just killin them.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Celtic fans chanting 'over-rated'.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Over rated chants!!


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, Wade is playing like hot garbage.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rondo needs to stop being so passive on the offensive end.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> The best defenders of Lebron are IMO Gerald Wallace, Battier and Pierce. Just because of how they are built.


Luol Deng ain't too bad either. His weakness is quickness (or lack there of), but keeps great position and uses his length well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wade doesn't move very well without the ball. Two ball dominant superstars will be interesting to watch.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Watching this game it seems like the #1 person who will take a hit in the stats department will be Wade. Personally I think they need to let him bring up the ball or start going back to the high screen above the 3 point line that made him one of the best scorers in the NBA. Lebron controlling the ball a little too much in the 4th quarter--any 1v1 with Wade should be a mismatch


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Wade doesn't move very well without the ball. Two ball dominant superstars will be interesting to watch.


He doesn't finish at the rim either.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Rondo looks ridiculous without a headband. Just throwin that out there.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Maybe Miami should have spent less time making comercials and doing press and more time practicing together and actually playing in preseason games.

I don't know how many games this team is going to lose this year, but I am going to savor every one.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Alright, Bron has been Bron, Wade has been rusty, so what is Bosh's excuse?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Garnett put that veteran move on Bosh. He knew he wasn't gonna get to it before him so he smacked it.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Rondo looks ridiculous without a headband. Just throwin that out there.


:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade and Lebron both with big shots


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

MLKG said:


> Maybe Miami should have spent less time making comercials and doing press and more time practicing together and actually playing in preseason games.
> 
> I don't know how many games this team is going to lose this year, but I am going to savor every one.


Amen brother.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rondo's got a lot of assists, but his lack of composure in the 4th has been pretty bad. Dude still can't make a jumpshot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game3525 said:


> Alright, Bron has been Bron, Wade has been rusty, so what is Bosh's excuse?


Being guarded by the best defensive 4 in the league this side of Duncan is a decent excuse I think.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Two thoughts: 1. Refs are horrible tonight with the offensive and defensive foul calls

2. Miami 3 need to play like they did in the olympics, neither LBJ nor Wade should dominate the ball so much. Coach K needs to come back and teach them both how to slash without the ball again


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Wade and LeBron 2 man game. If they give it to Bosh 1 on 1 then they will lose i guaruntee


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MLKG said:


> Maybe Miami should have spent less time making comercials and doing press and more time practicing together and actually playing in preseason games.


??? Wade was injured the whole preseason. How were they supposed to practice?


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ray Ray with a huge shot.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jesus Shuttlesworth!!!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Jesus Shuttlesworth with the BIG 3!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray Ray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Looooove Ray Rays Mama!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, I feel old. I remember watching guys like KG and Pierce in the McDonald's All-American Game.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

49.8 seconds remaining with the Celtics lead up by six after a huge three by Ray Allen.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ray Allen looks a LOT like his mom


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

You can't stick to Ray forever with Paul Pierce on the floor.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray Allen's mom has passed Jason Kidd's son's head as the most annoying sideline pan in NBA history.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Damn, I feel old. I remember watching guys like KG and Pierce in the McDonald's All-American Game.


Imagine the Celtics starting lineup 10 years ago?

Ray Allen, Pierce, KG, Shaq JO off the bench


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Awful foul by Wade...HA!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

HKF said:


> Rondo's got a lot of assists, but his lack of composure in the 4th has been pretty bad. Dude still can't make a jumpshot.


Miami was sagging off Rondo on the 3-pt line badly. As in, around 10 feet off him. That's the thing keeping him from being a top of the line PG in this league.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Celtics win. Hahahahahha.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bosh has 8 points, lol.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Miami Heat 0-1
:baseldance::baseldance:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

70+ wins, huh?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Getting so tired of Wade going for a pump fake, seeing someone bite on it, then him jumping up in the air and falling all over them trying to draw the foul. Play basketball. That **** is just pathetic.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Bosh has 8 points, lol.


Wade had 13 lol.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

gg


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 20, 2010)

0-1 haha

:glowllama:

just made 50 bucks


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wonder how many people sport avatars with LeBron hanging his head or something. :laugh:


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't overreact to a tight late loss to the defending eastern champs on their home floor. Gonna wait till the team has some time to play together with wade back. Anything else would be silly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

9-9 in Portland, 3 minutes in.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The Heat have their first piece of game film now. They won the 2nd half tonight, but dug too big of a hole. They need to study film and iron out the wrinkles. This team can be scary good in a pretty short amout of time.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> The Heat have their first piece of game film now. They won the 2nd half tonight, but dug too big of a hole. They need to study film and iron out the wrinkles. This team can be scary good in a pretty short amout of time.


They lost.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

massage therapist?


really?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Dr. Buss 16 NBA Finals in 31 years. That's freaking insane.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH they skipped over that dude


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brandon Roy and Jason Richardson are definitely ready to go.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Why is Luke Walton talking?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Why are they booing Luke Walton


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God I hope Sasha doesn't get to introduce Kobe or get introduced by Kobe. It will be awkward trying to hide a boner in those warmup pants.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Adam Morrison!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope Artest shouts Queensbridge...


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiss the ring.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, I can't wait till Kobe retires, so I can stop rooting for the Lakers to win.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

So can we just trade Sasha already?


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Noyze said:


> So can we just trade Sasha already?


lol


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

gi0rdun said:


> Adam Morrison!!!!!!!!


PJ said Dj Mbenga, crowd goes Yahhhhhh!!!!!
PJ said Josh Powell, crowd goes Yahhh!!!
PJ said Adam Morrison, crowd goes meh?
PJ said Jordan Farmar, crows goes Yaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The TNT NBA studio looks like it did back when I was a little kid growing up watching basketball circa '94. It's making me all nostalgic.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

e-monk said:


> PJ said Dj Mbenga, crowd goes Yahhhhhh!!!!!
> PJ said Josh Powell, crowd goes Yahhh!!!
> PJ said Adam Morrison, crowd goes meh?
> PJ said Jordan Farmar, crows goes Yaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!


lmao


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

^It looks very nice. It's kind of weird seeing the Blazers actually fastbreaking. Matthews is getting out on the break and running for them.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Game. Time.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, one minute in and Brooks blows past Fish.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

It's been too long. Let's go Yao.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

God to see Yaozer back out there. Now somebody dunk on his ass.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Jees is that 4 Laker fouls already?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns second unit keeping them in the game.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Let's go Rook!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yea Derrick Caracter


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

AB is killin it out there with that speed.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

0-1, that means they now have to go 74-7 in their last 81 games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Yao looks awesome, but that time limit on him is going to cost Houston a lot of games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yao's presence in the middle is just huge. I don't think they are going to keep it 24 minutes in the playoffs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Typical ring night lethargy, I remember one ring night game during the Magic era where they played so badly the crowd was booing them at the end of the game. :laugh:


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Damn, that is sad.

Karl Malone now endorses sketchers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Welcome back Yao.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

That was a block, not a goal-tend.

Lakers defense is lazy...chasing, chasing, chasing Rockets. Show some effort guys, some people paid $1 million each for those seats.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I love Ron, but sometimes he such a bonehead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brooks and Martin as a backcourt look damn good.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish we could just fastforward this Houston team to April because injuries are the only thing that could keep them from contending. They're legit.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

The Rockets already have confidence against the Lakers. Then, Yao takes them just a bit higher. He makes them feel they have a real chance to win. 

No surprise here. Lakes will get their act together in the second half.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rockets with an explosive scoring backcourt. Also love Scola, dude is just a good power forward.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I love this Rockets squad.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, a lot of contact on both sides not being called.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think this is the best Rockets squad assembled.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Rockets with an explosive scoring backcourt. Also love Scola, dude is just a good power forward.


They are a good solid fundamental team. Each guy does his job. If they're healthy and patient ,they will be a force.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Rockets scored more in one quarter than Miami did in the entire half.

But the Lakers' defense is comparable to Boston's (when they want to play it).

So far, Lakers have taken the night off on defense. It isn't all attributable to Aaron Brook's speed. Lakers players didn't buy any tickets to this game, so they need to stop spectating.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice to see Pau take control while Kobe isn't 100%


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

gi0rdun said:


> I think this is the best Rockets squad assembled.


What you are watching is practice.

It's easy to say after one quarter some of the superlatives you guys are saying, but I really don't see it unless the Lakers start to challenge them. I haven't seen this many open shots since...well, since the Lakers' last exhibition game.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron said:


> What you are watching is practice.
> 
> It's easy to say after one quarter some of the superlatives you guys are saying, but I really don't see it unless the Lakers start to challenge them. I haven't seen this many open shots since...well, since the Lakers' last exhibition game.


I don't know.... Ray Allen had about 83495720582 wide open looks in the finals and hit about 10 of them..... 8 in one game. Lakers always give up wide open looks. They collapse very well and as a result as usual someone will be open.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's crazy to think the Rockets bring Lowry, Budinger and Lee off the bench in the perimeter spots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Love that little backdoor cut there with Miller passing. Hooking up with Adelman again is going to be huge.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Brad Miller is too perfect for this team. I wish he had more of a presence on defense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

gi0rdun said:


> Brad Miller is too perfect for this team. I wish he had more of a presence on defense.


Budinger too. The Princeton offense is perfect for him with his height, shooting, and finishing around the rim.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

gi0rdun said:


> Brad Miller is too perfect for this team. I wish he had more of a presence on defense.


We got Chuck Hayes for that. We just need Miller to take up space with his size and box out well so that rebounds can be secured. Lakers get way too many taps


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I don't know.... Ray Allen had about 83495720582 wide open looks in the finals and hit about 10 of them..... 8 in one game. Lakers always give up wide open looks. They collapse very well and as a result as usual someone will be open.


The Lakers have been baiting players into shooting three's since the three came into the league. Their key is to shut down the lane in the 4th. As this person I am quoting said, most of those threes are missed. 

The Lakers are bad when they give up lay ups, not threes.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ron said:


> What you are watching is practice.
> 
> It's easy to say after one quarter some of the superlatives you guys are saying, but I really don't see it unless the Lakers start to challenge them. I haven't seen this many open shots since...well, since the Lakers' last exhibition game.


What do the Lakers have to do with anything?

I'm just saying that this is probably the most well rounded Rockets squad ever assembled. It's kind of crazy because I feel the Rockets didn't get their full value on the Ariza trade. They basically traded Artest for Courtney Lee.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> We got Chuck Hayes for that. We just need Miller to take up space with his size and box out well so that rebounds can be secured. Lakers get way too many taps


He has a presence, just the Lakers are a tall team. You want to know his value, watch the Bulls interior defense without him..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LA68 said:


> The Lakers have been baiting players into shooting three's since the three came into the league. Their key is to shut down the lane in the 4th. As this person I am quoting said, most of those threes are missed.
> 
> The Lakers are bad when they give up lay ups, not threes.


They play straight man to man defense and have since the days of Riley.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Rockets have the fastest trio of points in the league.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

LO looks greats out there.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Adam said:


> They play straight man to man defense and have since the days of Riley.


The zone was illegal in the "days of Riley". Every team played man or they got a tech. 

And they have always allowed those great shooters to shoot their teams right out of the game since the "days of Riley"


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LA68 said:


> The zone was illegal in the "days of Riley". Every team played man or they got a tech.
> 
> And they have always allowed those great shooters to shoot their teams right out of the game since the "days of Riley"


They simply play man defense and get a hand up on shooters. It's not any kind of strategy. It's the same man to man defense they played since the "days of Riley."


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Anybody using TNT Overtime while watching the game? It's fun as can be. I'm watching the game but I also got the Kobe cam up on my laptop. You can vote for which player you want a specific cam on for each quarter. Brad Miller's got my vote.

http://www.tnt.tv/sports/nba/overtime11/?ls=iref:nbahpt1

Also, that feed's ahead of the television stream, at least for me. So you see something happen and then can anticipate a second look of it.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

who can say no to justin bieber


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Budinger has 11 points off the bench. Damn.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's funny, I felt if the Rockets and Blazers stay healthy, those two teams are the biggest threats to the Lakers, not OKC, San Antonio or Utah.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Grant Hill blows right past Rudy Fernandez for the and-one.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> It's funny, I felt if the Rockets and Blazers stay healthy, those two teams are the biggest threats to the Lakers, not OKC, San Antonio or Utah.


Yeah, when somebody said that the West got worse I said it actually got better with Splitter, Yao, and Oden all coming back or coming over from overseas.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, the NBA is basically a criminal organization with these technical rules and gambling so prevalent in this internet age.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn that was an awful technical foul.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Nice to see Scola playing his game. Free and easy, he's a heck of a player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nash is just abusing Rudy Fernandez now. This guy is just a terrible basketball player.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

sure it was aired aready, but lol @ the LeBron James Nike basketball image rehabilitation commercial.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

No, you should shut up and play basketball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Nash is just abusing Rudy Fernandez now. This guy is just a terrible basketball player.


I've been a lone voice crying in the wind that this guy is overrated garbage.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers back in mid season lazy form.....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Stern is opening the door to point shaving scandal or at the very least inviting more fan angst and conspiracy theory. I can't believe he can be this stupid.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's so interesting how the Suns just match up with the Blazers. I would like to see another playoff series between them if possible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Punk move by Fish. Yao never did a thing to him and he could squash him like a bug if he wants to pick a fight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Steve Nash is just punking the Blazers.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

HKF said:


> It's so interesting how the Suns just match up with the Blazers. I would like to see another playoff series between them if possible.


I don't. The blazers play ugly basketball. But Nash's pimp hand is strong


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is where the Suns miss Amare. They are forced to go small.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blazers hitting some dagger 3's.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Converse commercial with Dr J = sickness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a move by Brooks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Those are some sloppy tits behind the Rockets bench. Eww.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

lol i love how pau commits a, obvious foul and still has to hold back so much to not complain.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Brooks is doo-dooing on the Lakers as usual.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Where did they find a jar of formaldehyde large enough to store Ratliff?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tooeasy said:


> lol i love how pau commits a, obvious foul and still has to hold back so much to not complain.


The Commish had a point. The guys can't complain like this at the High School, AAU or College level, but they get to the NBA and they lose their minds. The lack of complaining is great to me.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Fisher still sucks, what else is new.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

HKF said:


> The Commish had a point. The guys can't complain like this at the High School, AAU or College level, but they get to the NBA and they lose their minds. The lack of complaining is great to me.


i am one of the biggest advocates of this entire rule and regulation being implemented in the game. Its not any kind of bias or blind hate either, I cant stand cp3 and david west bitching up a storm every single game. Ive made the same point as the commish many times about questioning just how many times a call has EVER been overturned from complaining. Unnecessary and completely unwarranted for players to complain so much like they have in the NBA imo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ratliff plays like Mbenga and that sure isn't a good thing.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Blake's release is almost as ugly as Marion's


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

And that's why we got blake. Kick Fisher to the curb


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Steve Blake is such an upgrade over Jordan Farmer.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve Blake = Thug Life

Por vida homes!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a tough moving screen call.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Barnes is pure hustle


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Matt Barnes = energy.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wow, Shannon has no vision, he had Blake open for a three.

Edit: Then he hits two big shots, Shannon will be the death of me.........


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

dayum, great play Shannon


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Has Yao played over 24 minutes yet? Shannon Brown from the parking lot.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Shannon Brown from a mile away!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Almost forgot. Yea Lakers can play defense when they try.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

interesting to see Steve Blake and Matt Barnes bringing the Lakers up. The bench is really a lot better for the Lakers this year. Not sure about Kobe though, I know his finger is still hurt and all and he is saving it for the playoffs but I think this is the season he is officialy past his prime.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Has Yao played over 24 minutes yet? Shannon Brown from the parking lot.


Yao's at 23 right now, let's see what they do..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If they are really going to keep to this 24 minute thing, then Yao should never have more than 22 minutes before the last two minutes of a ball game. He should always be in the game in the final two minutes.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> If they are really going to keep to this 24 minute thing, then Yao should never have more than 22 minutes before the last two minutes of a ball game. He should always be in the game in the final two minutes.


i agree..but :laugh: he just fouled out at 24 mins. poor Yao. guess we don't have our answer just yet.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Brown with ANOTHER three


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Shannon is just having one of those games.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Brown's been practicing jump shots since he got into the league...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And Another!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shannon Brown, someone needs to cool him down. He's on fire.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Brown for 3. Good.
Brown for 3. Good.
Brown for 3. Good.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let Shannon dunk


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Props to Shannon Brown because he is single handedly beating the Rockets


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> Brown for 3. Good.
> Brown for 3. Good.
> Brown for 3. Good.


I guess he gets out of our doghouse for tonight.....just tonight.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Chris Brow er I mean Shannon Brown just went full-retard.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

Forget the Heat, Celtics or Magic. With this kind of depth, the Lakers are easily the favorite to defend their title with how many players can contribute. Shannon Brown was spectacular last season and is showing nothing has changed over the summer.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> I guess he gets out of our doghouse for tonight.....just tonight.


So if Brown goes cold the next night, maybe Barnes gets hot...or maybe Blake gets hot...or maybe, God forbid, Kobe finds his shot.

They have a ton of weapons this year. The bench won't let other teams back in the game like last year.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shannon Brown = Thug Life

Por vida homes!!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Feels good to actually have a bench this year.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Battier making Kobe look old


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> So if Brown goes cold the next night, maybe Barnes gets hot...or maybe Blake gets hot...or maybe, God forbid, Kobe finds his shot.
> 
> They have a ton of weapons this year. The bench won't let other teams back in the game like last year.


Yeah, it actually feels good to have a bench this year, I no longer have to say hail marys when Farmer and Brown are in the backcourt.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Battier just heaves up the rebound try...why doesn't he control it then take it to the rim? That is just lazy, tired effort.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LO coast to coast. LO L


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Those point blank missed layups by Scola killing the Rockets.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Basically forget Artest and Fisher. Kobe, Gasol, Odom, Barnes/Brown/Blake is their best line up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Fish/Artest are 4-22 from the field. LMAO.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

How long till Blake is the full-time starter?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know Adelman loves Battier's defense on Kobe, but Budinger is ready to get bigger minutes. His offensive capabilities cannot be denied.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> Fish/Artest are 4-22 from the field. LMAO.


That's just my point. That is why they are sitting in the 4th quarter tonight.

But maybe next game they got the hot hands and they are on the court. Lakers now have weapons to pick from and choose.

It's a luxury Phil didn't have last year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kobe hasn't shot well, but he had some good shots that were in and out.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kobe still doesn't look 100%, but he looks better then he has all preseason.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

That was a star call. BS foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure about that loose ball foul call. He (Miller) didn't actually box anyone out.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Not sure about that loose ball foul call. He (Miller) didn't actually box anyone out.


still can't bowl through a dude tho..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This has been some finish huh?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Too many weapons on this Laker squad. Blake was a great pick up.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

I love Steve Blake.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> Not sure about that loose ball foul call. He (Miller) didn't actually box anyone out.


It was a questionable call but if Gasol makes that gimme it doesn't come down to that.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Blake! damn, huge shot!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Steve Blake is stone cold


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> Kobe hasn't shot well, but he had some good shots that were in and out.


Shot's too flat. He does that when he gets tired.

He's not 90% or 95% like he said...more like 65%.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

errrydamnbody hitting big shots! basketball is back fellas.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ron said:


> It was a questionable call but if Gasol makes that gimme it doesn't come down to that.


I wouldn't call a baseline fadeaway over a 7'5 guy a gimme. If Gasol could make shots like thatat 50%+ he would be one of the top 10 players ever.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm hoping Kobe is still hurt somewhat, cuz he has no lift, no speed. Like HKF said, a few went in and out, but I'm surprised he was still able to put up 27 points tonight.

I am liking the direction of the lakers though, more guys are producing now. So even with Kobe's apparent decline, guys are making strong plays.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A game of inches.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Didn't like Budinger not playing for the last 10 minutes of the ball game. Just want to go on record there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The officials got it right.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Rocket ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why the hell was Brooks taking the ball out from there? Put Brad Miller on the inbounds.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

he had kevin martin at the 3 point line. They need to get it to Martin or Brooks, Brooks shouldn't be taking out.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

that was a good play call except Brooks is too small to get that called for him.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, we stole a game that we really shouldn't have won.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers win!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Typical Lakers.

Play just well enough to win.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brooks had that layup, he just took a too large step and got himself too far under the basket.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

that extra dribble he took cost him the shot. good game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> Well, we stole a game that we really shouldn't have won.


Wrong, this was totally predictable...you knew they were going to wake up on defense in the second half.

Where have you been? This is last year's script.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Brooks had an easy and 1 had he gone straight up. Aside from the refs treating Yao like ****, great game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Blake was great. Great Defense, Three point shots. He's the Anti-Fisher


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Mostly good defense for the second half.

I wouldn't call great defense for an entire game where Lakers allow 110 points.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ron said:


> Wrong, this was totally predictable...you knew they were going to wake up on defense in the second half.
> 
> Where have you been? This is last year's script.


True, but for once I wish this team would play defense for 48 minutes.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Solid game, fans get a win on ring night like we should.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Brooks had an easy and 1 had he gone straight up. Aside from the refs treating Yao like ****, great game.


both teams had plenty of chances to put the game away but neither team did. good game for opening night though.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Game3525 said:


> True, but for once I wish this team would play defense for 48 minutes.


:lol: , you are dreaming...

Seriously, I wish it too...just think how scary this team would be if it applied itself for both halves. Shudder.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Really good game. Scola missed a couple chip shots, but I love his post game and touch around the hoop. It's kind of old school. Lakers have great depth. Barnes and Blake proved to be valuable contributors tonight, and Shannon Brown was just awesome. If he and Blake are shooting like that, they're going to win a ton of games. 

This team has come a long way from being the soft team they were in 2008. Adding Artest/Barnes as well as Pau becoming a lot stronger (mentally and physically) has made them very tough to push around. Even in 2008, the Rockets pushed them around in the playoffs, but the Lakers won on offensive talent. They will need Bynum though to beat the top tier teams, I believe.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh and ......Artest really sucked tonight. Really sucked


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rockets will be tempting that 24 minute crap with Yao in every game this year. Like I said earlier, it's going to be hard to keep him out if he is doing just fine out there, and the team is much better with him on the court. What happens when the Rockets go on a little losing streak, or start the season in a hole? It's likely they'll re-evaluate Yao's minutes. Even up to 28 would be a big difference. 6 per quarter in the first half, 8 per quarter in the 2nd half.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Game3525 said:


> True, but for once I wish this team would play defense for 48 minutes.


What about Game7 last season. That was a pretty solid 48min if you ask me.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

The One said:


> Oh and ......Artest really sucked tonight. Really sucked


That's okay. Given the choice of sucking on opening night of 2010-2011 and clutching it up big time in game 7 last season, I will take the latter 100 out of 100 times.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

JC.McFly said:


> What about Game7 last season. That was a pretty solid 48min if you ask me.


That's because they had to do it to beat the second best team in the league...

...of course they are going to bring it in the playoffs. They just never seem to in the regular season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> That's because they had to do it to beat the second best team in the league...
> 
> ...of course they are going to bring it in the playoffs. They just never seem to in the regular season.


This i do agree with. One of their biggest knocks is that they play down to their competitions level.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Man I can't believe that Miami game. Never would have thought that Bosh and Wade would play _that_ bad. Ridiculous. I figured there would be some confusion and the offense wouldn't be so cohesive but at the end of the day I figured there was just way too much talent for that to happen...

Well anyways, I was wrong. But still it's pretty crazy that Bosh and Wade had 2 of the worst games of their career, lebron was only mediocre, and they still had that to a 3pt game at Boston with more than a minute left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers 1-0. I was listening to it on radio at work and had no doubt that they would come back from the 15-point deficit, but my heart was racing at the end of the game. Steve Blake is ****ing awesome, and so is Shannon Brown. Let Shannon Shoot! 

And now, off to watch the game and see what actually happened.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> Man I can't believe that Miami game. Never would have thought that Bosh and Wade would play _that_ bad. Ridiculous. I figured there would be some confusion and the offense wouldn't be so cohesive but at the end of the day I figured there was just way too much talent for that to happen...
> 
> Well anyways, I was wrong. But still it's pretty crazy that Bosh and Wade had 2 of the worst games of their career, lebron was only mediocre, and they still had that to a 3pt game at Boston with more than a minute left.


I'm withholding judgment on Miami until around game 20. By then we'll have a good idea if this will truly be the "historic" season that was billed to every NBA fan in world.

That said, there was one glaring takeaway: Lebron James was at his best when the ball was in his hands. And pretty useless (comparatively) off the ball. Likewise, same things can be said of Wade. The only time Wade did any damage was when he had the ball and was free to slash how he likes. Neither one of those guys looked very comfortable OFF the ball. Credit Boston's defense for some of that, but it was a good measuring stick. Miami has alot of work ahead of them to get things to gel.

It's just funny and kind of ironic that Miami only played well when they reverted to the Mike Brown offense of "give the ball to Lebron and get out of the way".


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

One should agree with your assessment but not before remembering they've both been on the ball for 5 years now (really all of their lives). That's not something that's going to disappear in a training camp.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

yodurk said:


> I'm withholding judgment on Miami until around game 20. By then we'll have a good idea if this will truly be the "historic" season that was billed to every NBA fan in world.
> 
> That said, there was one glaring takeaway: Lebron James was at his best when the ball was in his hands. And pretty useless (comparatively) off the ball. Likewise, same things can be said of Wade. The only time Wade did any damage was when he had the ball and was free to slash how he likes. Neither one of those guys looked very comfortable OFF the ball. Credit Boston's defense for some of that, but it was a good measuring stick. Miami has alot of work ahead of them to get things to gel.
> 
> It's just funny and kind of ironic that Miami only played well when they reverted to the Mike Brown offense of "give the ball to Lebron and get out of the way".


Maybe Miami should deal Wade for CP3? :bsmile:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Historic season? Lol. Who billed them to have that? ESPN. They are clearly not the best team in the L. Shouldn't that distinction go to those teams?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Maybe Miami should deal Wade for CP3? :bsmile:


Won't happen (as you know), but CP3 would quite honestly be a more natural fit, though CP3 is still such a ball dominant player. 

Dirk Nowitzki would be a phenomenal fit w/ Lebron. Pick and pop would be unstoppable.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

i still think this is going to be an "historic team". I think what happened last night was a combo of a lot of things that aren't really related to how good this team will be. I also think that just about everything that could have gone wrong did and shockingly enough they were still in that game.


Im a die hard bulls fan so I hope Miami doesn't reach their potential but my head is telling me that they will, and they will start dominating very soon.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

nope, i don't think they'll be a historic team. nothing from game 1 has shown me that lebron would mesh well with wade. nothing prior to this season has indicated that lebron and wade would be a perfect duo either.. they're both ball dominant. when they couldn't get anything going, bosh couldn't really do his thing because he has no post game. then boston pounded the heat down low. even a 38 year old shaq was causing problems for the heat.

in spite of all this, i think they'll be a pretty good team and will eventually win a title or two (no more than 3, imo). with the hard cap and new CBA agreement, they probably won't be able to add many MLE contracts. and wade without his crazy speed (ie wade in 3 years) isn't that good. eventually, though, the lakers and celtics will fade and miami will still be there... which is why i think they'll win a few. they'll never be as good as the C's or lakers.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

HB said:


> Historic season? Lol. Who billed them to have that? ESPN.


http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/





:laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, didn't know they're allowed to take 3 steps total if the travelling violation starts after the stop.


----------



## BeeGee (Jul 9, 2010)

Always nice to win on ring night.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

caseyrh said:


> i still think this is going to be an "historic team".


You may very well be right...but not historic in the sense you mean.

Until last night, it may well be possible that no team has scored less than 10 points in the opening quarter on opening night in the modern era (24-second shot clock era).

Some research may be necessary.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

yodurk said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/miamiheat/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He walked. The video did not take into account the actual first step. After he "collects," he took a mini-step, then two more.

Travelling.

Stupid video bull****. Perhaps they need to be less dishonest in their reportage.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He does not walk. It's pretty obvious that he doesn't.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Thad Young looks good to start the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Thad Young looks good to start the season.


Let's discuss that in the other game discussion thread for today.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> He does not walk. It's pretty obvious that he doesn't.


Sure he did. Look at the video closely...he "collects" the ball before his foot lands, making it three steps, not two.

Traveling any day of the week.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think the league rules are that you can collect your feet on the dribble, or at least that's what i thought it was.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> i think the league rules are that you can collect your feet on the dribble, or at least that's what i thought it was.


It is


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they all travel - they would call half the possessions played back in 1965, it's horrible - who are we talking about?


----------

